# Engine was having power weirdness when first started up and during slow driving.



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I am leery of induction cleaning on turbo engies as there are mixed reports of turbo damage from doing so. 

Mine has been having less torque than usual with this cold weather, but only for the first mile or so till it warms up a bit.


----------

